

LG: “Apple has also announced that they will release the iMac 8K” - alex1
http://lgdnewsroom.com/products-solutions/tv/5725

======
hellrich
It's from 2014 and the launch was supposed to happen 'later this year'.

~~~
cwisecarver
And it's from March 31.

------
robinhoodexe
You can say what you want about Apple, but they're the ones pushing screen
resolution on desktops/laptops up. We were stuck with 1368x768 for far too
long.

~~~
agumonkey
I wonder what the battery life would be if iPhones were running 1024x768 (as
my laptop is right now).

~~~
cjoelrun
My Sony z3c is 1280x720. Battery lasts 3 days. I'm terrible at charging my
phone. If I had an iPhone again it would be dead half the day.

------
jbob2000
What the hell? Who can afford these things? I don't know anyone who can afford
a 4K monitor, let alone an 8k one. It's still cheaper to buy like 5 standard
monitors than it is to buy one 4K.

